# Field / Construction Engineer in California Applying for PE Exam



## jbaynes (Nov 3, 2010)

I've begun the process of filling out my Civil PE application for the exam in April 2011 and have contacted 4 registered PE's that I have worked with in the past. I have 10 years working as a Project Engineer and Project Manager for GC firms under the direct supervision of registered PE's. I was told by one of my references that I will not qualify for the PE exam since I do not have traditional design experience.

Reading the 'Business and Professions Code sections 6700-6799' it seems I qualify. Anyone have experience qualifying for the PE exam working in Construction Management? Is there any advice people can provide when filling out my engagement and reference forms?


----------



## consteng (Nov 4, 2010)

jbaynes said:


> I've begun the process of filling out my Civil PE application for the exam in April 2011 and have contacted 4 registered PE's that I have worked with in the past. I have 10 years working as a Project Engineer and Project Manager for GC firms under the direct supervision of registered PE's. I was told by one of my references that I will not qualify for the PE exam since I do not have traditional design experience.
> 
> Reading the 'Business and Professions Code sections 6700-6799' it seems I qualify. Anyone have experience qualifying for the PE exam working in Construction Management? Is there any advice people can provide when filling out my engagement and reference forms?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dexman PE (Nov 5, 2010)

Most states are looking for information that shows "progressive engineering experience." Meaning, that your duties as an engineer got progressively more challenging, you got more engineering responsibilities, etc. An easy way to show what engineering type duties you undertook would be to get the NCEES study outline for the civil - construction depth exam (the one showing what to expect / study for) and compare that to your experience. Then take that experience and use "action" words to describe what you did such as "I was responsible for..." and "I managed multiple construction crews" in the same way you would for your resume. Be sure to sell your experience and demonstrate that you "moved up" in responsibilities and haven't just been stuck on new-hire responsibilities the entire time.


----------



## EnvEngineer (Nov 5, 2010)

I did not have any engineering design experience, your experiece sounds fine to me but I dont make the final decisions.

First get the qualifications from your local board, In CA you could probably meet these

Supervision of the construction of engineered structures ( I used this alot) if you were an onsite PM with a set of stamped plans in your hand you qualify

Coordination of activities, (scheduling subs, onsite managment of people and equipment)

Creation of data (up date drawings, as builts, surveys, notebooks..ect)

Investigation of the laws of nature (not sure how to play this card)

To work with your referneces find what you think qualifies ( be sure to use the terms like above) present them to your reference and say do your remember me doing this on your project, can you please sponcer this portion of my experience. They all need to add up to your required years of experiece.


----------

